# "Deceptive Site Ahead"



## PrincessLillie (Oct 6, 2017)

So, I was casually browsing GBAtemp, and suddenly this pops up:





*What We Know*
This error only appears on the normal desktop version of Chrome.
This happens on Windows, Linux, and Mac
All of FileTrip is blocked because of "phishing"
FileTrip results are omitted from Google search, but not other search engines
GBAtemp.net only gets this warning on specific posts, such as the "Starfox 2 already dumped, and it sucks" thread.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 6, 2017)

Does anyone know why this happened?
(Hit post too early, whoops!)


----------



## Jhynjhiruu (Oct 6, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2017)

Huh. Never got that.
It's normal for me. Just ignore that error or reinstall chrome since it sometimes gets retarded.
[Also, ew cortana]


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2017)

I never got that for this site, then again, I use Chrome on Windows 7 *shrug*.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2017)

Nevermind, I take everything back.



Renew your license, temp. [Probably google marked it as unsafe, it's best to contact them?]


----------



## Robert McCoy (Oct 6, 2017)

I literally just got this same error lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2017)

I hate false positives, there has to be a way to circumvent that.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2017)

https://safebrowsing.google.com/safebrowsing/report_error/
Report this failed attempt at blocking filetrip here.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> I hate false positives, there has to be a way to circumvent that.


Just press "More info" and "I understand the risks and i want to proceed"


----------



## Smoker1 (Oct 6, 2017)

Probably someone got their feelings hurt and labeled it Unsafe. LOL


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 6, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Huh. Never got that.
> It's normal for me. Just ignore that error or reinstall chrome since it sometimes gets retarded.
> [Also, ew cortana]


This is literally the first time I've ever seen this error though...
[Also, ew 666]


the_randomizer said:


> I never got that for this site, then again, I use Chrome on Windows 7 *shrug*.


I don't think the OS would matter though... 


Smoker1 said:


> Probably someone got their feelings hurt and labeled it Unsafe. LOL


Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2017)

sks316 said:


> This is literally the first time I've ever seen this error though...
> [Also, ew 666]
> 
> I don't think the OS would matter though...
> ...



IDK, not sure why I never got that though >.<


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> IDK, not sure why I never got that though >.<


google labeled filetrip.net as phishing site and that's why.
But why, that's the question.


----------



## Termer (Oct 6, 2017)

Check out my poll for this http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-gbatemp-network-is-having-problems-filetrip-included.486073/
I wanna find out how many people are having this problem


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 6, 2017)

Are we sure Filetrip hasn't been breached? I'm slightly nervous seeing stuff like this after Handbrake and CCleaner


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 6, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Nevermind, I take everything back.
> View attachment 101809
> Renew your license, temp. [Probably google marked it as unsafe, it's best to contact them?]


Yeah, I just got it looking at the star fox 2 dump.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Are we sure Filetrip hasn't been breached? I'm slightly nervous seeing stuff like this after Handbrake and CCleaner


I highly doubt it unless GBATemp had some DDoS attacks. [Which I kinda don't believe in]


----------



## Termer (Oct 6, 2017)

I didn't hook up with Facebook (I hate facebook) and I only store low-risk files there. I'm not too worried.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 6, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> I highly doubt it unless GBATemp had some DDoS attacks. [Which I kinda don't believe in]


I mean it WAS down for "maintenance" a few nights ago


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 6, 2017)

blockman765 said:


> Yeah, I just got it looking at the star fox 2 dump.


Funny, that's the exact page I went to. It was titled something along the lines of "Star Fox 2 has been dumped, and it sucks"
I have to disagree with the OP of that thread though


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 6, 2017)

So, I was casually browsing GBAtemp, and suddenly this pops up:





*What We Know*
This error only appears on the normal desktop version of Chrome.
This happens on Windows, Linux, and Mac
All of FileTrip is blocked because of "phishing"
FileTrip results are omitted from Google search, but not other search engines
GBAtemp.net only gets this warning on specific posts, such as the "Starfox 2 already dumped, and it sucks" thread.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Funny, that's the exact page I went to. It was titled something along the lines of "Star Fox 2 has been dumped, and it sucks"
> I have to disagree with the OP of that thread though


The sad thing is that you will not be able to disagree now.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TotalInsanity4 said:


> I mean it WAS down for "maintenance" a few nights ago


tbh, it was going down for maintenance like since beginning of last month. [25.09?]


----------



## bobmcjr (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm not getting the dangerous site warning on any browser, however it would seem that all site:filetrip.net Google results have been pulled. Yahoo, Bing, and DuckDuckGo still list it.


----------



## blockman765 (Oct 6, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Funny, that's the exact page I went to. It was titled something along the lines of "Star Fox 2 has been dumped, and it sucks"
> I have to disagree with the OP of that thread though


Yep, the same page I went to. I am like an overprotective parent with my computer so whenever I see an alert like that I always leave the page. I sadly could not see the post. RIP


----------



## Termer (Oct 6, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> The sad thing is that you will not be able to disagree now.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


You can disagree, you just have to click the tiny link that says something like continue to deceptive site

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



bobmcjr said:


> I'm not getting the dangerous site warning on any browser, however it would seem that all site:filetrip.net Google results have been pulled. Yahoo, Bing, and DuckDuckGo still list it.


Google doesn't like FileTrip aparently


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2017)

Termer said:


> You can disagree, you just have to click the tiny link that says something like continue to deceptive site


Yeah, just did that. Still weird.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




Uh-oh. Dangerous now, apparently. Google pls.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 6, 2017)

I found the page that triggers the "Deceptive Site Ahead" screen.
Thread by seam: starfox 2 already dumped, and it sucks


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 6, 2017)

It seems that FileTrip has been flagged by Google Safebrowsing. It is likely a false positive; which has happened before.
GBAtemp.net itself is not affected by this, but you will get the same warning if there are images hosted on FileTrip on the page.
You can bypass the screen by clicking DETAILS and then "visit the unsafe site".

We'll investigate why we got blacklisted.

@Costello


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 6, 2017)

tj_cool said:


> It seems that FileTrip has been flagged by Google Safebrowsing. It is likely a false positive; which has happened before.
> GBAtemp.net itself is not affected by this, but you will get the same warning if there are images hosted on FileTrip on the page.
> You can bypass the screen by clicking DETAILS and then "visit the unsafe site".
> 
> We'll investigate why we got blacklisted.


Thank you for reassuring us, tj.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2017)

tj_cool said:


> It seems that FileTrip has been flagged by Google Safebrowsing. It is likely a false positive; which has happened before.
> GBAtemp.net itself is not affected by this, but you will get the same warning if there are images hosted on FileTrip on the page.
> You can bypass the screen by clicking DETAILS and then "visit the unsafe site".
> 
> We'll investigate why we got blacklisted.


Our hero.  Hopefully you will find out since Google support is kinda _eh_


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 6, 2017)

No warnings on chrome on Android. I'll check later on my laptop and see if I can get anything. Also why is there two threads for this?


----------



## Termer (Oct 6, 2017)

My thread has been closed, and I don't know why. Does anyone have an idea why? Has an admin closed it, or what?
http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-gbatemp-network-is-having-problems-filetrip-included.486073


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 6, 2017)

Termer said:


> My thread has been closed, and I don't know why. Does anyone have an idea why? Has an admin closed it, or what?
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-gbatemp-network-is-having-problems-filetrip-included.486073


Probably because there was no need for two threads. They could've merged the two threads, but you already posted it here so if people want to go look at your post they can. Plus the reason to why this is happening has been explained by @tj_cool .


----------



## Depravo (Oct 6, 2017)

Termer said:


> My thread has been closed, and I don't know why. Does anyone have an idea why? Has an admin closed it, or what?
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-gbatemp-network-is-having-problems-filetrip-included.486073


It's probably because this thread already existed. Better to keep the discussion in a single thread.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 6, 2017)

Nothing for me.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 6, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Nothing for me.
> 
> View attachment 101815


As far as we know, it only happens on the desktop versions of Chrome.


----------



## Termer (Oct 6, 2017)

@sks316 can you add the What We Know Section of my thread to yours?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 6, 2017)

Termer said:


> @sks316 can you add the What We Know Section of my thread to yours?


Sure, will do.


----------



## Termer (Oct 6, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Sure, will do.


Thanks


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2017)

sks316 said:


> As far as we know, it only happens on the desktop versions of Chrome.


It doesn't happen in Chromium and Chrome Canary. Just tested that.


----------



## Termer (Oct 6, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> It doesn't happen in Chromium and Chrome Canary. Just tested that.


It's been established that this only happens on normal desktop chrome versions


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 6, 2017)

So, I was casually browsing GBAtemp, and suddenly this pops up:





*What We Know*
This error only appears on the normal desktop version of Chrome.
This happens on Windows, Linux, and Mac
All of FileTrip is blocked because of "phishing"
FileTrip results are omitted from Google search, but not other search engines
GBAtemp.net only gets this warning on specific posts, such as the "Starfox 2 already dumped, and it sucks" thread.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 6, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> It doesn't happen in Chromium and Chrome Canary. Just tested that.


Try the standard version.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Try the standard version.


That's what I posted here since it only affects std version.


----------



## Termer (Oct 6, 2017)

A section listing what we know has been added to the post. Check that out before posting stuff about it


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 6, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Huh. Never got that.
> It's normal for me. Just ignore that error or reinstall chrome since it sometimes gets retarded.
> [Also, ew cortana]


hey, cortana can be useful...as a quick searchbar, that's it


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> hey, cortana can be useful...as a quick searchbar, that's it


Don't want to turn this into "To cortana or not to use cortana" thread but you can also quickly search without Cortana.
Cortana also wastes some bit of CPU and memory.


----------



## Termer (Oct 6, 2017)

jt_1258 said:


> hey, cortana can be useful...as a quick searchbar, that's it


Back in Windows XP, we called the start button start, and the search function search. Funny, huh?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 6, 2017)

It seems that all of FileTrip is blocked due to "phishing"


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2017)

sks316 said:


> It seems that all of FileTrip is blocked due to "phising"
> View attachment 101816


That's what I said on the first page


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 6, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> That's what I said on the first page


Sorry...


----------



## Termer (Oct 6, 2017)

GBAtemp: turning minor problems into serious discussions


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2017)

I get this every now and then on random pages, but usually a refresh gets rid of it. Might it be an advert possibly?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 6, 2017)

StarGazerTom said:


> I get this every now and then on random pages, but usually a refresh gets rid of it. Might it be an advert possibly?


Nah, it's Chrome's built-in "phishing detection". It's a false positive on FileTrip.


----------



## Termer (Oct 6, 2017)

StarGazerTom said:


> I get this every now and then on random pages, but usually a refresh gets rid of it. Might it be an advert possibly?


Interesting. It could be. Or, maybe they're fixing the problem


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 6, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Don't want to turn this into "To cortana or not to use cortana" thread but you can also quickly search without Cortana.
> Cortana also wastes some bit of CPU and memory.


I await the day when I can replace Cortana with Google Assistant.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2017)

Termer said:


> Interesting. It could be. Or, maybe they're fixing the problem


It's happened over many months.  Random over many months/years. Always filetrip, I know that. I figured it was a fucked advert or something and just refreshed. Always seemed to work. *shrugs* not much more I can give than that


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 6, 2017)

...aaand yup. can confirm (probably for the hundredth time in this thread) the problem on Chrome Stable (Desktop x64)


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 6, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> That's what I posted here since it only affects std version.


Std version


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Std version


Too much osu, excuse me.


----------



## Oleboy555 (Oct 6, 2017)

im getting it too


----------



## Thelonewolf88 (Oct 6, 2017)

If you follow a link to a GBAtemp thread from that Chaos site, it results in that red screen warning.  Only too be expected really, as my Malwarebytes web protection, and 2 other pop-up blockers light up like a xmas tree over there.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 6, 2017)

So, I was casually browsing GBAtemp, and suddenly this pops up:





*What We Know*
This error only appears on the normal desktop version of Chrome.
This happens on Windows, Linux, and Mac
All of FileTrip is blocked because of "phishing"
FileTrip results are omitted from Google search, but not other search engines
GBAtemp.net only gets this warning on specific posts, such as the "Starfox 2 already dumped, and it sucks" thread.


----------



## Catsinabucket (Oct 6, 2017)

Got it on Firefox (Linux), only for the FileTrip link at the top so far though


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2017)

Hey, I was asleep, what's going on?
I can't seem to replicate this on any of my browsers


----------



## Wii8461 (Oct 7, 2017)

Got this on Firefox. I went ahead and tried to download something (NTR Debugger). It started the download but then it paused it and gave me a warning saying I should stop because the file might harm my computer...


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm now getting this error on the damn thread, and after using "I understand the risks" I notice that HTTPS has been disabled on the page. There has to be something getting put on random pages that's dodgy


----------



## Chary (Oct 7, 2017)

Got this on chrome, myself. Latest version. Same as the above poster, HTTPS is disabled for me.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2017)

after looking into it more, it seems as though s5.filetrip.net's domain is down, as it has expired. This could be the reason why: sometimes it's being called and since it no longer exists, it acts as though it's a security error, and stops the page from loading. That's my speculation atleast.


----------



## jastolze (Oct 7, 2017)

i was just about to post this. Weird. Only happens on the first page of this: https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-do-you-talk-to-a-girl.486079/


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2017)

Wii8461 said:


> Got this on Firefox. I went ahead and tried to download something (NTR Debugger). It started the download but then it paused it and gave me a warning saying I should stop because the file might harm my computer...


Either my computer hates me or I am missing something
Would kindly send me/post the link so I can investigate?
(I am one of the Admins on filetip)


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Either my computer hates me or I am missing something
> Would kindly send me/post the link so I can investigate?
> (I am one of the Admins on filetip)


even clicking on your link gives a security alert. Just fyi


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2017)

StarGazerTom said:


> even clicking on your link gives a security alert. Just fyi


I am rather concerned that I am not experiencing this issue on any of my browsers. I will contact Costello on this issue.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am rather concerned that I am not experiencing this issue on any of my browsers. I will contact Costello on this issue.


No worries. If need be, I can screen shot it. However, every single time, in order to bypass it, https gets disabled, so its possibly something to do with certs.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2017)

StarGazerTom said:


> No worries. If need be, I can screen shot it. However, every single time, in order to bypass it, https gets disabled, so its possibly something to do with certs.


Thanks, but I can tell people are having an issue. It's just hard to troubleshoot an issue that isn't happening to me.
I forwarded this along to Costello, hopefully he can replicate this issue and properly fix it

To those wondering, I am running Solus Linux, I tested Firefox, Google Chrome, Chromium, Opera, and Vivaldi. I was unable to replicate this issue and able to download a file on all of them.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 7, 2017)

I started getting this too


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2017)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I started getting this too
> View attachment 101847


:f 
This is bigger than me, I reported this thread to get Temp staff involved.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 7, 2017)

Oh boy, it started happening for the 4th page of this thread too. Tell me, who fucked the page?


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 7, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Oh boy, it started happening for the 4th page of this thread too. Tell me, who fucked the page?
> View attachment 101849


Lilith hosts her sig pic on FileTrip. Any thread she posts in will bring the red warning screen of doom lol


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 7, 2017)

Scarlet said:


> Lilith hosts her sig pic on FileTrip. Any thread she posts in will bring the red warning screen of doom lol


GOD FUCKING DAMN IT LILITH, WHY CAN'T YOU JUST USE IMGUR LIKE ME?


----------



## Issac (Oct 7, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> :f
> This is bigger than me, I reported this thread to get Temp staff involved.


We're already well aware ^^

To see it, you have to use Chrome. I've reported it as a false positive to the "report false positives" page


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2017)

Issac said:


> We're already well aware ^^
> 
> To see it, you have to use Chrome. I've reported it as a false positive to the "report false positives" page


Cool! 
Reporting is really the most I can do and seeing only a reporter posting worried me. It's not to undermine her, it's just worrisome that the staff hasn't seen this. I know sometimes these kinds of threads can slide under the raider.
I tried every single browser installed on my laptop, I can't get this to happen to me.


----------



## Costello (Oct 7, 2017)

I was not aware of this and have never run into such pages myself.
But I know how to fix it- at least I think I do. It's going to take time though because it requires me to request a review from google

as for why we have been completely removed from the search index? I guess they don't like file sharing sites... or maybe solving those problems will restore us into the index, idk...


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 6, 2017)

So, I was casually browsing GBAtemp, and suddenly this pops up:





*What We Know*
This error only appears on the normal desktop version of Chrome.
This happens on Windows, Linux, and Mac
All of FileTrip is blocked because of "phishing"
FileTrip results are omitted from Google search, but not other search engines
GBAtemp.net only gets this warning on specific posts, such as the "Starfox 2 already dumped, and it sucks" thread.


----------



## Costello (Oct 7, 2017)

I am starting to think that the reason why some people are seeing this and not others is because of the ads... 
we dont all see the same ads due to geo targeting and whatnot
besides in the google console it said that we were displaying "deceptive content" on certain page which have ads. 
since the ad platform in use on filetrip can be somewhat shady (I have had issues with them in the past already) I have disabled ads entirely for the time being. We'll see what happens next.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2017)

Yeah, I got this a couple of times on my end already  Using the latest Chrome as well.  I scaled for malware but I saw nothing that affects Chrome. Will do a virus scan.


----------



## Seliph (Oct 7, 2017)

Happened to me too, no clue what's going on.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2017)

It seems to be related to Filetrip ads, but I have ads bl- er, not blocked. But yeah, it's starting to piss me off. What are we going to do? When I start my browser off, it works fine, HTTPS and everything, but when those ads pop up, from Filetrip, they screw it over.  

HTTPS goes from red to neutral, to green. Is this fixable?


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 7, 2017)

got the warning on one thread, and now...


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> got the warning on one thread, and now...
> 
> View attachment 101867


That warning is because of me.
I host my signature on filetrip, so it's causing that error to happen.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 7, 2017)

Haven't got any issue here or on Filetrip.

Using Chrome on Solus 3.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 7, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> That warning is because of me.
> I host my signature on filetrip, so it's causing that error to happen.


wew


----------



## Yandere-chan (Oct 7, 2017)

First time I have _ever_ seen this on here. Happened while going to the R4i B9S Flashcart Tested and Impression thread, page 12.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2017)

@Yandere-chan & @smileyhead 
I removed my signature, is the error still happening?


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 7, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> @Yandere-chan & @smileyhead
> I removed my signature, is the error still happening?




 :-/


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 101873 :-/


Killing me, smalls.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2017)

It' stopped happening for me, atleast, the 2 pages that I've been on in this thread.

So, mini timeline here @Costello has disabled ads, @Lilith Valentine has removed filetrip from her sig, 1 person is repoting it's still happening, but so far, I myself haven't gotten this alert again.

Folks, if you've been getting this before, now's the time to try help pin point it.


Edit: I got it again lol.


----------



## Yandere-chan (Oct 7, 2017)

Just got it loading this page up. :/


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2017)

Yandere-chan said:


> Just got it loading this page up. :/
> View attachment 101877


Got the alert someone posted (You) and got it too lol. Spoke too soon i guess!


----------



## Yandere-chan (Oct 7, 2017)

StarGazerTom said:


> Got the alert someone posted (You) and got it too lol. Spoke too soon i guess!


I got mine from your alert. xD


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2017)

Yandere-chan said:


> I got mine from your alert. xD


It's the circle of liiiiiiife!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2017)

I switched over to a different image hosting site. @Yandere-chan and or @smileyhead refresh and clear your cache as well
I have a better idea, give me a mintute
Anyone having an issue, do me a solid and look at this thread for me
http://gbatemp.net/threads/actual-test-filetrip-related-test.486120/
Do you still end up with this error?


----------



## Issac (Oct 7, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Cool!
> Reporting is really the most I can do and *seeing only a reporter posting* worried me. It's not to undermine her, it's just worrisome that the staff hasn't seen this. I know sometimes these kinds of threads can slide under the raider.
> I tried every single browser installed on my laptop, I can't get this to happen to me.


Look harder, fool!  (I'm joking, that sounding like Mr T in my head).

http://gbatemp.net/threads/deceptive-site-ahead.486071/page-2#post-7619123

http://gbatemp.net/threads/deceptive-site-ahead.486071/page-2#post-7619161


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2017)

Issac said:


> Look harder, fool!  (I'm joking, that sounding like Mr T in my head).
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/deceptive-site-ahead.486071/page-2#post-7619123
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/deceptive-site-ahead.486071/page-2#post-7619161


Ain't nobody got time to look through the entire thread. I barely have time to finis


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 6, 2017)

So, I was casually browsing GBAtemp, and suddenly this pops up:





*What We Know*
This error only appears on the normal desktop version of Chrome.
This happens on Windows, Linux, and Mac
All of FileTrip is blocked because of "phishing"
FileTrip results are omitted from Google search, but not other search engines
GBAtemp.net only gets this warning on specific posts, such as the "Starfox 2 already dumped, and it sucks" thread.


----------



## Issac (Oct 7, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Ain't nobody got time to look through the entire thread. I barely have time to finis


xD hahaha! 10/10

One thought I've had :
When coming into a thread with a signature image uploaded to filetrip, I got the red screen and it warned about filetrip (not gbatemp). Now, if it would be ads that were deceptive, shouldn't it warn for whatever server that ad is hosted on instead?
Or is it fine to host deceptive ads, as long as it's only others who show them?

Hmm...


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 7, 2017)

Update:

 This thread
 Main Page


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2017)

Issac said:


> xD hahaha! 10/10
> 
> One thought I've had :
> When coming into a thread with a signature image uploaded to filetrip, I got the red screen and it warned about filetrip (not gbatemp). Now, if it would be ads that were deceptive, shouldn't it warn for whatever server that ad is hosted on instead?
> ...


I was actually testing to see my signature was the issue. I decided to upload it to imgur instead and made this thread, in an attempt to test that. I heard back from one person, but I was hoping more would start commenting on that thread to see if they got an error on a new thread of mine using a different host.


----------



## Issac (Oct 7, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I was actually testing to see my signature was the issue. I decided to upload it to imgur instead and made this thread, in an attempt to test that. I heard back from one person, but I was hoping more would start commenting on that thread to see if they got an error on a new thread of mine using a different host.


I saw in another thread that that was the case. Go into a gbatemp thread, red screen warning about filetrip, go in anyway and check source code, only occurrence of filetrip was a signature.

I'll check your thread on my computer in a moment!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2017)

Issac said:


> I saw in another thread that that was the case. Go into a gbatemp thread, red screen warning about filetrip, go in anyway and check source code, only occurrence of filetrip was a signature.
> 
> I'll check your thread on my computer in a moment!


I am still rather confused as to why Costello and I both aren't having this issue. 
Cool! ^-^ Please leave a comment with your results. I am wondering anyone still having an issue with this thread is just a cache issue or not.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am still rather confused as to why Costello and I both aren't having this issue.
> Cool! ^-^ Please leave a comment with your results. I am wondering anyone still having an issue with this thread is just a cache issue or not.


It might be a windows issues, maybe something isn't parsing correctly on the SSL check, maybe certs. If so, that could be a problem.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 7, 2017)

gbatemp is a virus.


----------



## Coto (Oct 7, 2017)

I haven't gotten once any of those "deceptive site ahead" warnings

Neither in one of the 2 computers and a virtual machine I use for coding


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 7, 2017)

Chrome - Windows 10

I never had that problem.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2017)

Issac said:


> I saw in another thread that that was the case. Go into a gbatemp thread, red screen warning about filetrip, go in anyway and check source code, only occurrence of filetrip was a signature.
> 
> I'll check your thread on my computer in a moment!


I have officially "tainted" that thread with an image from filetrip. So it should give an error when going back to that thread.


----------



## Issac (Oct 7, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I have officially "tainted" that thread with an image from filetrip. So it should give an error when going back to that thread.


 Sure did taint it! Red screen now!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2017)

Issac said:


> Sure did taint it! Red screen now!


Nice! My experiment worked!
Right, so this is very clearly an issue with filetrip and doesn't effect everyone. It's also an issue that carries over to other sites when filetrip links are present on the site.
This is quite the pickle, but something I will unfortunately have to leave to Costello to figure out. At least I was able to narrow down the issue here on the Temp by confirming the connection that the issue was my signature.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2017)

Can confirm, the other thread has been tainted!


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2017)

Damn filestrip ads   Certain threads and Filetrip downloads are triggering it big time now, I'm baffled, who or what the deuce flagged it in the first place? Google, I love your browser and YouTube, but you sometimes make dumbass decisions.



mech said:


> gbatemp is a virus.



Nah, just the 3DS hacking section.


----------



## Termer (Oct 7, 2017)

Has anyone heard from a site maintainer or dev? It would be nice.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 7, 2017)

sks316 said:


> So, I was casually browsing GBAtemp, and suddenly this pops up:
> View attachment 101808
> 
> *What We Know*
> ...


FileTrip is also blocked on Firefox, except it doesn't seem to affect GBAtemp pages that link to it.
I suggest everyone report it as a false positive like I did. There's not much else you can do.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 7, 2017)

If filetrip is used for hosting pirated files etc then of course its going to get flagged and blocked.


----------



## Termer (Oct 7, 2017)

mech said:


> If filetrip is used for hosting pirated files etc then of course its going to get flagged and blocked.


Oh, was it hosting Starfox 2? That might explain some of the situation.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2017)

Scarlet said:


> Lilith hosts her sig pic on FileTrip. Any thread she posts in will bring the red warning screen of doom lol





Lillith signature and no error on 4th page. Weird. It's a random error or something?
Oh i just noticed that chrome hidden the "Dangerous" symbol. no https, lame.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 7, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> I highly doubt it unless GBATemp had some DDoS attacks. [Which I kinda don't believe in]


DDoS attacks are not breaches.
It's possible that FileTrip has simply been used to host malware by one of the uploaders. I doubt there's been a breach.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 6, 2017)

So, I was casually browsing GBAtemp, and suddenly this pops up:





*What We Know*
This error only appears on the normal desktop version of Chrome.
This happens on Windows, Linux, and Mac
All of FileTrip is blocked because of "phishing"
FileTrip results are omitted from Google search, but not other search engines
GBAtemp.net only gets this warning on specific posts, such as the "Starfox 2 already dumped, and it sucks" thread.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2017)

Well, filetrip result is still here, expect that completely inaccessible.


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 7, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> View attachment 101962
> Lillith signature and no error on 4th page. Weird. It's a random error or something?
> Oh i just noticed that chrome hidden the "Dangerous" symbol. no https, lame.


She rehosted her sig pic on Imgur. The dangerous symbol is probably there because it _was _hosted on Filetrip before and it's already marked the page. Something like that.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2017)

Scarlet said:


> She rehosted her sig pic on Imgur. The dangerous symbol is probably there because it _was _hosted on Filetrip before and it's already marked the page. Something like that.


Oh, nice to know.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 7, 2017)

Issac said:


> xD hahaha! 10/10
> 
> One thought I've had :
> When coming into a thread with a signature image uploaded to filetrip, I got the red screen and it warned about filetrip (not gbatemp). Now, if it would be ads that were deceptive, shouldn't it warn for whatever server that ad is hosted on instead?
> ...


It's an issue with FileTrip itself being flagged, not the ads server.


mech said:


> If filetrip is used for hosting pirated files etc then of course its going to get flagged and blocked.


What about _that ISO site_ or _that ticket site_? Also, as far as I know, hosting copyrighted files on FileTrip is *strictly prohibited*, as it is a part of the GBAtemp Network.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2017)

Oh nice, Chrome Canary started getting this error too!


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 7, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Oh nice, Chrome Canary started getting this error too!
> View attachment 101964


fuck


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 7, 2017)

sks316 said:


> It's an issue with FileTrip itself being flagged, not the ads server.
> 
> What about _that ISO site_ or _that ticket site_? Also, as far as I know, hosting copyrighted files on FileTrip is *strictly prohibited*, as it is a part of the GBAtemp Network.



that iso site did have the same issue a few months back when using firefox.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

tagging on try the wiiu that iso site on chrome, you will get the same thing.


----------



## 3dAndri (Oct 7, 2017)

sks316 said:


> So, I was casually browsing GBAtemp, and suddenly this pops up:
> View attachment 101808
> 
> *What We Know*
> ...



It happened to me, too!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2017)

Scarlet said:


> She rehosted her sig pic on Imgur. The dangerous symbol is probably there because it _was _hosted on Filetrip before and it's already marked the page. Something like that.


That's what I was thinking was happening, which is why I made another thread to test a few different theories. The other thread wasn't effected post Imgur signature, but the second I posted my filetrip hosted signature, the thread was flagged.
I am not totally sure what's going with filetrip at the moment, but I have been digging around at least trying to help Costello find the cause.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Oct 7, 2017)

eww your all on windows 10.

git what u deserve swine!!!!!!!
jks


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2017)

Those who got a red screen, please do me a solid and click on this thread. If you are getting red screen from my previous post, I want to see if a random thread of mine will cause the same effect. I am testing to see if the red screens are local or not.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 7, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> That's what I was thinking was happening, which is why I made another thread to test a few different theories. The other thread wasn't effected post Imgur signature, but the second I posted my filetrip hosted signature, the thread was flagged.
> I am not totally sure what's going with filetrip at the moment, but I have been digging around at least trying to help Costello find the cause.


The issue is that Google has flagged all of FileTrip for phishing. Contact Google, maybe they can help.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2017)

So who or what idiotic algorithm was responsible for the flag?

@Lilith Valentine  I clicked and it seemed fine. Testing again. Chrome 64-bit Win 7.


----------



## Beerus (Oct 7, 2017)

maybe this is a issue for windows 8+ im running windows 7 no deceptive site but on my windows 8 it said gbatemp is a deceptive site


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2017)

Beerus said:


> maybe this is a issue for windows 8+ im running windows 7 no deceptive site but on my windows 8 it said gbatemp is a deceptive site


Well except google seems to have delisted it on my end, so it's not a local issue.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 7, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> So who or what idiotic algorithm was responsible for the flag?
> 
> @Lilith Valentine  I clicked and it seemed fine. Testing again. Chrome 64-bit Win 7.


The idiotic entity/algorithm is none other than Google Safebrowsing.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2017)

sks316 said:


> The idiotic entity/algorithm is none other than Google Safebrowsing.



Screw that, I say


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2017)

sks316 said:


> The issue is that Google has flagged all of FileTrip for phishing. Contact Google, maybe they can help.


That's most likely the only way for us to get a solid answer.
Right now I am just testing a few different things. I got reports that users were still getting red screens on pages that I commented on, even after I switched my sig's source. So I am trying to see if that is a local issue or not.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 7, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> That's most likely the only way for us to get a solid answer.
> Right now I am just testing a few different things. I got reports that users were still getting red screens on pages that I commented on, even after I switched my sig's source. So I am trying to see if that is a local issue or not.


Well, there's no issue here.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Well, there's no issue here.


Then something tells me this might be local. If you got a red screen before on this thread, do you still get them now?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 6, 2017)

So, I was casually browsing GBAtemp, and suddenly this pops up:





*What We Know*
This error only appears on the normal desktop version of Chrome.
This happens on Windows, Linux, and Mac
All of FileTrip is blocked because of "phishing"
FileTrip results are omitted from Google search, but not other search engines
GBAtemp.net only gets this warning on specific posts, such as the "Starfox 2 already dumped, and it sucks" thread.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 8, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Then something tells me this might be local. If you got a red screen before on this thread, do you still get them now?


If I have had a red screen, it just keeps saying "Dangerous" in the address bar. But since you switched to Imgur, I've had no issue. No, I don't keep getting them if I had them before. It's directly linked to FileTrip, not GBAtemp or anything local.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 8, 2017)

sks316 said:


> If I have had a red screen, it just keeps saying "Dangerous" in the address bar. But since you switched to Imgur, I've had no issue. No, I don't keep getting them if I had them before. It's directly linked to FileTrip, not GBAtemp or anything local.


Thank you! ^-^ That helps quite a bit!


----------



## Costello (Oct 8, 2017)

the review request is still marked as "being processed" in the google admin console, so it's going to take a little while longer before all the warnings are lifted


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 8, 2017)

Costello said:


> the review request is still marked as "being processed" in the google admin console, so it's going to take a little while longer before all the warnings are lifted


Side note, I was able to prove that issues related this thread and several others was due to my signature being hosted on filetrip. So I can safely safe there _shouldn't_ be red screens, until an image/file on that page is being hosted by filetrip


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 8, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Side note, I was able to prove that issues related this thread and several others was due to my signature being hosted on filetrip. So I can safely safe there _shouldn't_ be red screens, until an image/file on that page is being hosted by filetrip


I kind of want to be a dick and do that, but I wont


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 8, 2017)

Bloody hell it happened again, on this thread  https://gbatemp.net/threads/cluster-releases-hakchi2-v-2-20-adding-support-for-snes-classic.486194/

What the hell is going on here?  Just the first page, other two are fine. People should start hosting images on imgur IMO


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 8, 2017)

So basically anyone who uploads shares any content from filetrip will cause the error? This is interesting. Page blocking new meta has come.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 8, 2017)

And we aren't getting red screens from FileTrip anymore!


----------



## Costello (Oct 9, 2017)

sks316 said:


> And we aren't getting red screens from FileTrip anymore!



I see that our "severe site issue" has been lifted on Google webmaster tools so hopefully nobody will be getting red screens now.
We will get another ad platform for filetrip, this one has been absolutely awful over the years.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Costello said:


> I see that our "severe site issue" has been lifted on Google webmaster tools so hopefully nobody will be getting red screens now.
> We will get another ad platform for filetrip, this one has been absolutely awful over the years.


*Now getting dating site ads XD*


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 9, 2017)

Costello said:


> I see that our "severe site issue" has been lifted on Google webmaster tools so hopefully nobody will be getting red screens now.
> We will get another ad platform for filetrip, this one has been absolutely awful over the years.


Just use the ad platform that GBAtemp uses.


----------



## Costello (Oct 9, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Just use the ad platform that GBAtemp uses.


I wish it were possible but filetrip is not allowed, they dont allow file hosting sites.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 9, 2017)

Costello said:


> I wish it were possible but filetrip is not allowed, they dont allow file hosting sites.


Well, that's kinda dumb if you ask me.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Oct 9, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Well, that's kinda dumb if you ask me.


Not nessicerrily, because. Nowadays all file hosting only (non dev use) sites today are seen as aiding piracy, so it would be more so to cover their anus


----------

